

Show HN: TrendsFormer – Make Trends Your Friend - wongwf82
http://www.trendsformer.co

======
wongwf82
I created this site as a hobby project to show the trend of something over
time, starting with restaurants/locations from Google Places and Yelp. It
started as an idea after I had a really bad quality food and service from a
restaurant rated 4 out of 5. So with TrendsFormer, I'll be able to see whether
the restaurant's quality has gone down over time through a "trend line".

Was wondering what you guys and girls think about it. I also previously posted
about showing trending and peaked posts on HackerNews as a time-saver for the
passive readers who love to read all the comments too. The concept of peaked
means the momentum of HN comments for a particular post has slowed down.

